# eriocaulon issues



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

my eriocaulon sp 'kimberely' roots are starting to grow out of the substrate. never seen this before! what am i doing wrong?


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
it's normal, my Eriocaulon spp., Goias, Australia and Mato grosso, in random time roots grows out of the substrate. Usually after this moment the plants starts sons for reproduction.


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

NICE!!! i had no clue, figured I was doing something wrong. Thanks for the reply! :razz:


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

so what do i do now?


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
you need waiting when the plant shows asimmetrical leaf position. In this moment you can trimming the sons and replant they.
i show a E. Australia photo with many sons.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

As an Eriocaulon plant develops a mature rootstock the roots are bound to grow in every direction, including laterally away from the crown, and along the substrate. Your ibservation is totally normal and I suggest you do as I do, try to bury the roots that are showing.


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

whew! thanks guys for your help....much appreciated!


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

hello again all, especially those of you more familiar with eriocaulons. i didn't want to uproot it, but it looks like there is a "son" growing off the right side of it. u can see where the leaves are consistant! what is the proper (safest) way to separate them if thats the case?


----------

